# Your Experience in Proposing Co-Habitational Co-Parenting



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

I've seen the old threads on co-parenting, but can any men here share their experience in proposing a co-parenting arrangement under the same roof? What perhaps makes it easier in my case is that I do not look to date or even go out much (my working hours won't allow for much anyway)--I just want to stop pretending I have any attraction to my partner. The overbearing thought here is that this is how a huge percentage of families live anyway, so is there a point? Nothing would change in our lives except the very occasional sex would seize. I'd be fine with her going out and hooking up, as long as it doesn't happen at home; I'd gladly spend that time with our kid.

Regarding your experience, what was the range of reactions you got? What was the ultimate outcome? Most importantly, what was the effect on the children? I would have been content if I got kicked out and started from scratch in an empty studio apartment (while still paying whatever it takes to keep up the mortgage and child-rearing expenses), but I cannot imagine not seeing my kid every day.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm not a man, but I have a concern. You say you are proposing a sexless, open marriage, because you don't want to divorce and end up not having your child live with you everyday. How do you prevent your wife from falling in love with another man and eventually wanting to leave you? Aren't you defeating the purpose of your proposal, actually springboarding her into what you are trying to avoid? Unless you find a way to fix the marriage, the inevitable is going to happen.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

SaltInWound said:


> I'm not a man, but I have a concern. You say you are proposing a sexless, open marriage, because you don't want to divorce and end up not having your child live with you everyday. How do you prevent your wife from falling in love with another man and eventually wanting to leave you? Aren't you defeating the purpose of your proposal, actually springboarding her into what you are trying to avoid? Unless you find a way to fix the marriage, the inevitable is going to happen.


One of the reasons you may go against doing it is do you really want your children to see a loveless disjointed relationship as what they should expect for the self?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

SaltInWound, point taken, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there. I may just fight to keep my child if it gets to a physical split.

treyvion, what leads you to call it "loveless" without having witnessed it? Children don't need to see bedroom activities, and as long as outside-the-bedroom there are plenty of smiles, laughter, hugs, and kisses for everyone, it's a good atmosphere.

Men with actual experience in this matter, please speak up before the thread floods with links to and quotes from the same-old, same-old!


----------

